# Replacing a subfloor



## miami vice 25 (Apr 27, 2007)

I am replacing the subfloor in a bedroom in my home. My home is on a crawl space. I have cut removed the floor and subfloor and have had to replace some of the floor joists. I am in the process of reinstalling the new flooring. I have cut out the floor and subfloor as close to the walls of the room as possible, however, I still have a gap between the new flooring and the wall. I am not sure of how to fill in the gap that now exists between the floor and the wall. I have considered wood putty but I am concerned as to whether or not it will support carpet tacks since I plan to reinstall carpeting in the room. Advice anyone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't think I'm following you completely.

You cut out the old subfloor (I assume with a circular saw), which would naturally leave about an inch of the old subfloor next to the wall, and that would be fine.

Now you're putting in the new subfloor....(here's where ya kinda lost me). Why do you have a gap?

Just butt the new against the old and screw it down.

OK, so I'm pretty sure that's not your problem or question....so enlighten us and we'd love to help.:thumbsup:


----------



## miami vice 25 (Apr 27, 2007)

I guess I am overthinking it. I am concerned about the gap between where I cut the old floor out with a circular saw and the wall area. I wanted to know if this area should be filled in with wood pieces or somthing else.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Is the new subfloor thicker than the old or something?

or

Do you mean the gap that may have been caused by not having a perfect cut on the old subfloor?

I still don't understand...I'm sorry.


----------



## miami vice 25 (Apr 27, 2007)

Your diagram was very helpful. Thank you. Where did you get the software to do that diagram? The situation I have is that when I cut out the subflooring the edges of the new subflooring are not flush with the edge of the old subflooring that I cut out. I guess I need to retrim the edge of the subfloor that I cut out to make it flush. But even then I will have a small gap between the edge of the old subflooing and the new subflooring. I was under the assumption that I would have to fill this gap in with some thing. But I guess the gap will be covered when I drywall and add trim to the walls of the room. Suggestions?


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Vice, we REALLY want to help, but I can't for the life of me picture what you're working with. Can you post a picture???


----------



## miami vice 25 (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry...I will start with the basics. I removed the subfloor in the bedroom of a home that sits over a crawl space. When I lay the new subfloor down and attempted to make it flush or lineup with the subflooring that I did not cut out there is a gap between where the old subfloor and the new subfloor line up. I sent a drawing and the red area represents the new subflooring and the black area represents the old flooring area. Does this help?


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

What size gap are we talkin'?

Does the new subfloor meet the old subfloor (i.e. "break") on the center of a joist?


----------



## miami vice 25 (Apr 27, 2007)

The gap between the new subfloor and the wall is about 1/2 inch or less. The new subfloor meets at the center of all the joist so that is not a problem. I do not have a concern with a gap in the center of the floor just near the walls. Did my drawing help?


----------



## miami vice 25 (Apr 27, 2007)

What is recommended to secure the new subflooring nails or screws? What type? How long considering I am replacing roughly 2 inches of flooring.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Do you mean vertically? 

OK, if you layed down ON the floor...with your eye ON the floor, would it look like this diagram (see below) from the side? Looking along the line between the old and the new...a gap that way??

If so then NOW we're getting somewhere.

If that's the case, you'll have to fill that in with something. How wide of an area is this...horizontally? How close to the wall?

I'll also say this, if this helps: The first nail that would actually be INTO the floor will be a good 1 - 1.5 inches away from the wall framing.

Also, in case I'm lost totally again...pictures would be a great help.



Also: What do you mean you're replacing 2 inches of flooring???


----------

